# Laminate with pad over OSB



## French_guy (Mar 26, 2013)

I am planning to install laminate (12 mm with pad) in my master bedroom. I've already removed the carpet
Subfloor is OSB, in relatively good shape. I only have 2 or 3 boards with seams not even. I will sand those area
Even though the laminate I've already bought have the pad attached, I would like to use a sound insulation such as 1/4" cork or the Bellawood Premium underlayemt from LL
Does the cork need to be glued on the subfloor, or can it be floating?
Can I work directly on the OSB, or am I better to staple down a 1/4" plywood (underlayment rated) with narrow crown staples?
Thanks


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 26, 2013)

to House Repair talk!

I think the best course of action would be to contact the flooring MFG and talk to their customer service dept and ask them for their recommendation on how to best proceed with the installation. Who knows a product better than the people that make it.


----------



## Fireguy5674 (Mar 26, 2013)

Document who you talk to and keep a copy of any correspondance you have with them.  That way if you follow their advise and have a problem later they cannot claim you installed it incorrectly and refuse to honor their warranty.  Speaking from personal experience.  Just a thought.


----------



## French_guy (Mar 27, 2013)

I will sand 1st the OSB
Then I will lay down 2' x 3' cork sheets (1/4" thickness) that I will staple or tape
The only thing I don't know yet is if I will put 1st a 1/4" plywood over the OSB before laying down the cork.....
It is maybe a waste of money???


----------



## nealtw (Mar 27, 2013)

When you put lam over concrete, they require vapour bearior. Now the question is, is they one below the osb and would you put one over it. With carpit a lot of moisture could have been making thru and evaporating. If moisture is there it will be a problem either way.


----------



## DIYNana (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm in the process of getting Pergo floors so for what it's worth my guidlines state that any additional underlayment but a vapor barrier will void the warranty.  Recommend you contact supplier also.


----------



## French_guy (Mar 28, 2013)

nealtw said:


> When you put lam over concrete, they require vapour bearior. Now the question is, is they one below the osb and would you put one over it. With carpit a lot of moisture could have been making thru and evaporating. If moisture is there it will be a problem either way.


There is no concrete here...Subfloor is OSB
Moisture is not an issue (room underneath is dinning room)


----------



## French_guy (Mar 28, 2013)

DIYNana said:


> I'm in the process of getting Pergo floors so for what it's worth my guidlines state that any additional underlayment but a vapor barrier will void the warranty. Recommend you contact supplier also.


 Not sure to understand.....Every laminate floors require a vapor barrier (6 mil film minimum) when installed on concrete
Not reqired on OSB on 1st floor.....


----------



## nealtw (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry, I guess I was reading things that were not there. If by OSB you mean t&g flooring that looks like OSB, you're good to go. Unless you're looking at leveling with other rooms.


----------



## bud16415 (Mar 28, 2013)

The question is using the cork or bellawood premium or such under the flooring for sound deadening. I haven&#8217;t used ether product. The question arose is a material like cork as an underlayment with sound proofing qualities going to work with the laminate. I would have to say any product sold as underlayment should be fine. If the product is not intended to be an underlayment only some sort of sound deadening material you may risk voiding the warranty on the product. On the other hand I have seen people lay laminate flooring over carpet and get away with it in rental units. I guess the danger is if the stuff below is too soft the T&G connections could work and fail. If I was using it in a lightly traveled bedroom and I gave the cork the pinch test you could get a feel how the weight would be distributed over it and go from there. I personally would gage the risk against the reward and factor in how good of quality of flooring I was using. I vew some of the cheaper grades now like you would carpet and when they get to looking worn you toss and replace.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 28, 2013)

There are product made for sound proofing. http://laminateunderlay.com/


----------

